# 2 Wahoo aboard Team Galati



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I had the opportunity to fish aboard the Team Galati Sunday, a gorgeous 46' Viking Open with Capt. Chris Galati. The boat has been on display for sale at Galati's location at The Wharf in Orange Beach. It is heading down to the Ft. Lauderdale Boat Show later this week. So, Chris and the boys decided to get a day trip in before the boat leaves the Northern Gulf for the show. First stop was the Petronius rig, we found blended blue green water, and a few sharks - that was it. Headed south and stopped at the Marlin rig. Same water, no results. There is a new drill ship, the Discoverer Champion working about 5 miles East of Marlin. We found some better looking water as we headed east, but no luck at the ship. We worked our way north in the better water, but still no luck. Then, about 2 miles from Petronius we got a double strike on Wahoo. Yes, finally!!! Got 'em both into the boat. Slow day, but the Wahoo action made the trip. My guess is they were in the 35 pound class. Great trip fishing with Capt. Chris, his son and friends. The fall temps were absolutely perfect, and the seas laid down to make it a wonderful trip.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Matt is this the wheelchair accessible boat or is it the 52?

Keith Rawson


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice fish Matt. Thanks for the report


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice fish


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great fish, great boat & great family!


----------

